# 1000 oz. Silver Bars For Sale (9 available)



## hoosiercombzee (Dec 28, 2021)

I currently have 9 x 1000 oz. Silver Bars 999.9 for sale. My selling price is $20,000.00 per bar. Multiple bars will talk discount. I will include FedEx Priority Overnight shipping in price and stand behind purchase for 7 days from the date and time received. These will be on a first come, first serve basis. Text at (317) 552-8867. I will return your call asap. 
Keith


----------



## Lou (Dec 28, 2021)

What brand?


----------



## hoosiercombzee (Dec 28, 2021)

All are Valcambi sir.


----------



## Lou (Dec 28, 2021)

What are their serial numbers?

Thanks,


----------



## hoosiercombzee (Dec 28, 2021)

I have a few but can get the rest. 2884015, 2884018, 2884031, 2884034, 2884037, 2884039.


----------



## hoosiercombzee (Dec 28, 2021)

2884011, 2884044, 2884032


----------



## jobinyt (Dec 30, 2021)

mmmm - Sounds like a good price - I'm curious though, Valcambi lists 1000G bars and 100 ounce bars - no 1000 oz bars....


----------

